# Best timer to create excel chart to track times/averages etc



## tweeg88 (Feb 13, 2016)

For a while now i have been using cstimer. I love it and does everything in need, but lately i have been looking for a timer that gives me the options to use my solve times in excel so i can keep track of my progress.

csTimer has a export to csv option but it boggles my mind and i have no idea how to use it.
Timeyourcube has a nice export option. Basically what i would like to have but i dont like the timer itself too much.
Prismapuzzletimer does give me a csv file but i can only use it on a computer that has the timer.

Does anyone know what the best/easiest way is or what timer to use to be able to analyse my times in excel? Or what do you guys use?


----------



## NeilH (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm not sure what exactly you want, but I use this to analyze times. It was made by PixelWizard!


----------



## Chree (Feb 13, 2016)

I've been using JBtimer for android. It has an export to csv option. The data needs to be reformatted to get statistics, but it's not hard. I'm sure there's a better option tho.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Feb 13, 2016)

If you were using Prisma, it's already built in


----------



## AlphaSheep (Feb 15, 2016)

If you view your history in Prisma, you can click on the table of times, press Ctrl A to select them all, and then press Ctrl C to copy them. You can then paste all of your times into Excel.

I combine times from Prisma from two different computers together with a CSV exported to an app on my phone, and use that data to plot graphs like the one linked to in my signature.


----------



## Isaac VM (Jul 20, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> I combine times from Prisma from two different computers together with a CSV exported to an app on my phone, and use that data to plot graphs like the one linked to in my signature.



Which app do you use to plot the graph in your signature?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 20, 2016)

Take cstimer and uncheck all the boxes in the statistics in settings. When you click on the session thingy underneath all the times, it will pull up the page with all of your current and best single/mo3/ao5/etc. Scroll down and now you will find that your times will be listed in a huge block, with each time separated with a comma. Then you just copy paste that.


----------



## deadcat (Jul 20, 2016)

For the technically inclined, cstimer exports the data as JSON. It's possible to parse the JSON into a table.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 21, 2016)

Isaac VM said:


> Which app do you use to plot the graph in your signature?


I don't use any app. I paste times from a couple different sources into an Excel spreadsheet which does some simple calculations to give my current and best averages of 5, 12, 100 and 1000. Then every couple of months, I save the results of the Excel spreadsheet to a TSV file and run this Python script to generate the graph using Matplotlib.


----------



## Isaac VM (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks for your replies @PenguinsDontFly , @deadcat , @AlphaSheep , I am going to play with my timers, excel and python.
The idea of tracking my progress keeps me motivated


----------

